# The real way to make hash-oil



## MR.GREENIE (May 17, 2007)

You need a pot or heat resistant Pyrex bowl, one which is suitable for use in the oven. 
cast iron skillet or similar cooking utensil. 
Coffee filters or old tea towel or other comparable fine sive.
2 bowls 
isopropyl alcohol, look for alcohol that is 99% pure, denatured alcohol also works well.
Take 1 filter, and place your marijuana in it. Pour the alcohol over the marijuana in the coffee filter so that the alcohol drains into one of the bowls. Squeeze every bit of the alcohol from the marijuana into the bowl. 
Now transfer the same marijuana into a clean filter, use the same alcohol to pour over it again into the second bowl. 
Keep repeating this procedure over and over again. If you have a problem with the coffee filters breaking apart while you are squeezing the marijuana, use 2 or 3 coffee filters at a time or a stronger filter eg a tea towel.. The alcohol will turn green as it leaches out the active ingredients. 
Next, take the iron skillet or frying pan set it on the stove, pour the porcelain pot into the skillet or frying pan. Fill the skillet with water. The water keeps the alcohol cool and helps prevent the alcohol overheating and catching alight.
*Alcohol is extremely flammable.*
*Do not cook the alcohol over the open flame. *The water in the pan assists in preventing the alcohol from getting too hot and helps to prevent the alcohol from catching on fire. 
*Ensure your kitchen has good ventilation. *Use the stove fan and other fans to move the air around in order to prevent fumes from gathering in one place and igniting or becoming to strong. This also prevents the house from smelling bad. 
Let the alcohol in the porcelain pot in the skillet simmer on LOW. Make sure the pan remains full of water. The alcohol will evaporate quickly. Make sure you do not let it evaporate too quickly or burn the alcohol. The water should evaporate after the alcohol.
Once the alcohol and water has been evaporated off, you will be left with hash oil. Take a blade and scrape it up of the pan. Make sure you get all of the small amount of oil. 
The result is a thick black oil made from hash. 
The hash is heated and pressed to release the oil Its almost like a tar; very sticky, very thick. This is a somewhat complicated process.
*SMOKING PROCEDURE:afroweed:*The usual procedure was to get some heat resistant tube. A common approach is to get the plastic tube that is the body of a bic disposable pen. Pull out the end cap, and pull out the ink/ballpoint tube. Then, smear a small amount of the oil on a piece of aluminium foil. With the oil on top, heat from beneath with a lighter. Hold the end of the tube just above the patch of oil. As you begin to apply heat, **** like crazy. This smoke is very powerful, be careful not to take to much. One drop is considered to be a lot. The foil can heat up considerably so be careful not to burn yourself. It may take several minutes of heating the foil to get all of the oil. Do not hold the flame to close to the foil or it may catch on fire. 
Alternatively use an old tablespoon. Bend the handle so that the handle bends away from the bowl, this reduces the direct heat towards your hand. Smear oil into bowl of spoon, and heat spoon from bottom.
Another popular technique, is to smear the oil on the end of a cigarette or a bud.
ENJOY GUYS AND GALS IVE DONE THIS BEFORE AND HASH OIL BELIEVE ME GETS YOU AS STONED AS HELL DEFNITLY WORTH TRYIN AND REMEMBER BETTER QUALITY BETTER YIELDeace: eace: eace:


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 17, 2007)

A couple of problems with your method man. First, never, never, never, never put a highly flamable thing like ISO on a stove inside your house for two reasons.

1. The fumes will build up in the room and possibly cause an explosion even if done with ventilation from a stove fan.

2. Some people have stoves with a pilot light. This again could cause an explosion or fire in your house if any of it is spilled.

Also, using a iron pan isn't a good idea. It's very porous and would be hard to get the oil back off of. Pouring it into a glass dish makes it WAY easier to scrape back off later.

It's best to do this entire process outside. The fumes will disapate and won't harm you that way. The safest method is to just wait until the ISO has evaporated naturally. It only takes over-night. No one should be in that much of a hurry that they need to use any heat to evaporate it on a stove inside a house.

Thanks for the post man, but safety is a real concern when advising others what to do. If someone else were to do exactly what you said, there is a possibility that they might have a fire on their stove top.

ISO should never be used near any source of heat like a stove.


----------

